# Vomiting puppy



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

I did a search but couldn't find an answer to this specific question-

Our 17 week old guy went on a hike with us yesterday and was great, that evening he vomited up a large (I didn't know his stomach was so big!) quantity of food but I wasn't concerned because he is playing and looks fine. I think it had just been sitting there for awhile because his stomach did look bloated before.

This morning he vomited again with breakfast, it was mucusy and thick. Again, he looks great. Energetic, playful, trying to eat my rug so I know he's fine...

I've heard that boiled chicken and rice help their tummies after waiting 12 hrs to feed them, but my questions are mostly- would that help a puppy in this situation or would it make him more sick as he's not used to anything except kibble? (Except for training treats or the occasional small piece of meat here and there, of course). And should I hold off on feeding lunch/dinner to see how he does?

Any advice- awesome.

Thanks so much!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You can never go too far wrong by checking with your Vet. 

In the meantime, I've been told that there is nothing wrong with giving the GI track a rest by not feeding for a brief time... as long as he is drinking water. With such a young pup, I would not hesitate to call the Vet for a phone consultation and maybe an appointment. It can't hurt to play it safe.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Second Mswhipple...

Vet check for me too.

Good sign that he's still drinking and not dehydrating.

Didn't eat something he shouldn't have while on the hike?

Hobbsy


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I totally agree with the others - check with your vet. We had this when our puppy was about 15 weeks. Every time we fed him something (even after he had been starved) he would vomit it up within an hour. He was bright in himself, but after 24hrs he started to go down hill. 

We took him to the vet and they x-rayed to check for stones, sticks and anything else, and then they kept him in over night in case he continued to go down hill. Fortunately, all was well , they gave him an anti sickness injection and a course of anti-biotics and he stayed during the next day while they fed him lots of small meals to check it stayed down and that it was passing out the other end. 

My vet and I both think he ate something in the garden  

Please check with your vet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Got to agree with the information you have already been given. After the hours off food 
you can give him a 1/4 a cup of chicken and rice or less, every two hours to see if he keeps it down. Puppies go down hill fast so don't wait to long if he is not holding food down.


----------

